# Handy-Weitwurf: Die spinnen, die Finnen



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/cm-26.07.03-001/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Favorit im klassischen Schleuderwurf über die Schulter ist der Finne Petri Valta,
> der im letzten Jahr mit seinem Nokia 5110 sagenhafte 66,72 m erreichte und seinen Landsmann
> Janne Mielikäinen (59,29 m) deklassierte.
> 
> ...


So was ähnliches hat mal auch jemand in unserem Büro gemacht......  
tf


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

Als Ergänzung dazu 
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp?news=2005



> Jan Naets (26) aus Antwerpen hat die erste
> belgische Meisterschaft im Computer-Weitwurf gewonnen.
> ..
> er schleuderte einen ausgedienten PC im Wettbewerb 14 Meter weit


 :machkaputt:


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2008)

*AW: Handy-Weitwurf: Die spinnen, die Finnen*

Eien der wenigen  sinnvollen  Anwendungen für Handys
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Handy-Weitwurf-Estland-ist-Weltmeister--/meldung/114721


> Handy-Weitwurf: Estland ist Weltmeister


Iphone  Weitwurf ist noch nicht als olympische Disziplin anerkannt ...


----------



## A John (25 August 2008)

*AW: Handy-Weitwurf: Die spinnen, die Finnen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Iphone  Weitwurf ist noch nicht als olympische Disziplin anerkannt ...


Könnte sich aber zum Volkssport entwickeln. :steinigung:


----------

